

GoDaddy acquires Media Temple - pablosanchez
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/15/4841188/godaddy-acquires-media-temple-web-hosting

======
kclay
Title is a bit wrong here's one from (mt)
[http://weblog.mediatemple.net/2013/10/15/momentous-news-
goda...](http://weblog.mediatemple.net/2013/10/15/momentous-news-godaddy-mt-
media-temple/)

